# BOOK CLIFF ARCHERY DEER



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone else got lucky and drew one of these tags?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Does this mean you drew CP?

If so, NICE!!!!!

A lot of UWNer's drawing tags this year.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes sir, I got lucky! Hopefully I can kill early and come chase wapiti's around with you guys!


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Two of my buddies drew that tag this year. Congrats to you!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So, Cody, What I want to know is are you gonna use your training wheels, or man up and shoot your Black Widow?


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

TRAINING WHEELS!!!!! -()/-


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Lets see.............. finally draw a tag.................... in an area that you have been putting in for a long time.................. and then lower your chances ....................... with a pretty piece of wood?


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I will just FMP this one Tex! I'll look like freakin James Bond with cut charts up and down my arm, a sight tape good to 140 yards, 3 range finders, matching fad looking camo, and a sexy new broadhead- I'll leave the flip stickin to my dad- oh wait- I don't think he is going to blow this one either! There is always Elk.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on your tag success!!!!!! I will send you a photo of a friends Book Cliffs buck from last year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Lets see.............. finally draw a tag.................... in an area that you have been putting in for a long time.................. and then lower your chances ....................... with a pretty piece of wood?


Tell me how you "lower your chances" with a superior hunting weapon that just happens to be lighter, easier to shoot, quieter, requires much less of a thought process to aim, needs no tool set to keep tuned, and yes it's pretty too. 8)

You know you wanna shoot one too, your just chicken. :twisted:

BTW, Cody congrats on your tag! Good luck even if you do _"FMP"_ him.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Lets see.............. finally draw a tag.................... in an area that you have been putting in for a long time.................. and then lower your chances ....................... with a pretty piece of wood?


Tell me how you "lower your chances" with a superior hunting weapon that just happens to be lighter, easier to shoot, quieter, requires much less of a thought process to aim, needs no tool set to keep tuned, and yes it's pretty too. 8)

You know you wanna shoot one too, your just chicken. :twisted:

BTW, Cody congrats on your tag! Good luck even if you do _"FMP"_ him.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Lets see.............. finally draw a tag.................... in an area that you have been putting in for a long time.................. and then lower your chances ....................... with a pretty piece of wood?


+1 1/8

Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats, I drew this tag a few years ago, and with some time and effort you should be able to get yourself a quality buck.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Dear Cp,

Congrats on drawing your tag. Too bad you will have to send it back so we can sleep in your fifth wheel and watch movies at our usual spot, all while sleeping in. 

Thank you,

Idiot


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

DEAR IWAB, 
My earlier invitation is going to have to be modified a little bit! 
1- The spot in question is now the Book Cliffs
2- The trailor has now been down graded- well actually not down graded just changed a little 
bit due to the spot we will be hunting. You might get a real kick out of it.
3- You will have to give up your openning weekend hunting with a bow and change to a video 
camera. We are in need of a good film guy.
4- The food might not be mama's cookin!
5- Card playing is still in.
6- Party hunting will not be an option- its my tag - not yours!!!!!!!!!
7- Zac will not be on the trip- but he will be in the old stoppin grounds keepin an eye out!
8- Ute football lovers are not invited!
So the invite is open, but only on a limited bases and for only a select few.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

CP1 said:



> DEAR IWAB,
> My earlier invitation is going to have to be modified a little bit!
> 1- The spot in question is now the Book Cliffs
> 2- The trailor has now been down graded- well actually not down graded just changed a little
> ...


This is a very wise decision.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I think that is cool that you and the old man both drew that tag. That will be awesome. Knowing you, you will put the hammer on a monster buck. I might take you up. That would be a cool thing to see.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Tell me how you *"lower your chances"* with a superior hunting weapon that just happens to be lighter, easier to shoot, quieter, requires much less of a thought process to aim, needs no tool set to keep tuned, and yes it's pretty too. 8)

You know you wanna shoot one too, your just chicken. :twisted:

BTW, Cody congrats on your tag! Good luck even if you do _"FMP"_ him. [/quote]

Well, it's simple, you start out with a certain amount of chances, and if you keep your flame thrower, you still have that many chances, BUT, if you choose a weapon that puts the arch back into archery, you have less chances than you started out with so you "LOWER YOUR CHANCES".................... I can see how the first time I said this it would have been confusing for recurve hunters to get the first time around but hey, now that you asked me to clear it up for you, I hope this helps.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's funny, cuz every *chance* I get. I _usaually_ score. I might not get as many CHANCES as you, but when I do get a CHANCE, I make it count. Of course, I don't consider most anyone being 75 yards away from anything a "CHANCE". ......Maybe a "chance in Hell"... or a "slim chance"... But definitely not a _real_ or _legitimate_ chance.

So when we talk about CHANCES, what we're really talking about is your *idea* of a chance...


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

It's is always about me, and always will be about me, when are you going to learn this?


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats on the tag! Drew it 2 years ago. your in for the bow hunt of a life time!! As for me. I'll never live long enough to draw another.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the tag and good luck on your hunt. Hope you bag a big boy with what every you chose to take him with.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Drew the tag 2 year ago. shot a narrow 7x5 crab claw buck non typical. seen some monsters. haden't been in the books sence 1962. Nick named one buck 40x40 Sounds like crap but they are there. I'll never live long enough too draw another. so go get em. saver every moment!!


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

CP1 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else got lucky and drew one of these tags?


I also drew that tag! Has anyone sent any pics of bucks from the books on the archery hunt last year?


----------

